# Google-Treffer



## luramxD (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, das hier ist jetzt mein zweiter Thread zu diesem Thema. Beim letzten ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen und mit einem guten Hinweiß von _ZAM_  ging wieder alles in Ordnung.  

Also, nun zu den Spielregeln:

Jeder der mitmacht muss versuchen ein Suchbegriff in _Google_ zu finden der weniger Treffer hat als der Suchbegriff von dem vorherigen.

Regel: Das Begriff darf nicht einfach nur ein anderer Grammatikfall eines Vorgängerbegriffs sein (bzw. nur zusätzliche Buchstaben enthalten)

Beispiel:

xyz-25.000 Treffer, xyz-23.000, xyz-20.000

Also, wenn alles klar ist, dann:

Auf ins Gefecht!


Hinweis: 
Um gleiche Ergebnisse zu erreichen, deaktiviert SafeSearch, das Webprotokoll und den Suchverlauf. Löscht auch einmal die Cookies für die google-Domain (und ggfs. bei google ausloggen), sonst orientiert sich google an Eurem bisherigen Nutzerverhalten. ^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2013)

Da die Hinweise fehlten, habe ich die eben hinzugefügt.


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2013)

Suchmaschinenoptimierungsproblem

44 Treffer


----------



## Derulu (7. Februar 2013)

Hm...einfach Buchstaben an das Wort des Vorgängers anhängen (oder einfach seinen grammatikalischen Fall ändern) ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders 

(Schrottinators Beitrag wurde aus dem Bewerb genommen, tut leid, du findest aber sicher was, das weniger Treffer erzielt als "SuchmaschinenoptimierungsproblemEN") 


Und Trolling seh ich auch gar nicht gern 


Edit:
Ich war so frei die durchaus Regel mit dem Grammatikfall in den Eröffnungspost zu editieren - man möge mir verzeihen


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm...einfach Buchstaben an das Wort des Vorgängers anhängen (oder einfach seinen grammatikalischen Fall ändern) ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders
> 
> (Schrottinators Beitrag wurde aus dem Bewerb genommen)


Ich hab reportet! Leider Smiley vergessen :-\


Naja, ich habe einen anderen Begriff mit 2 Treffern: deaneanant







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ihr wisst, was ds heißt? Runde frei für Googlewhacks! Ab jetzt wirds awesome!


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2013)

Organismuswiederbelebungsmaschineningenieursabschlussfeier

Kein Treffer ist weniger als 2 Treffer  Gewonnen!


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Organismuswiederbelebungsmaschineningenieursabschlussfeier
> 
> Kein Treffer ist weniger als 2 Treffer  Gewonnen!


Bitte sehr, ein Suchbegriff mit einem Treffer   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2013)

Damit ist das wohl beendet. ^^

Aber es gibt doch sicher noch möglichkeiten, interessantere Spiele aus google zu ziehen. mh ...


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

gibts schon aber da kommen uns die forumregeln in den weg ^^

was ich in ner anderen shoutbox immer gern mach mit anderen ist bei amazon

kunden die das kauften kauften auch zu durchschauen sind meist nette ergebnisse ^^


----------

